# Aluminium im Wasser ?



## Kiki (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo !
Ich möchte meinen Rand vom Teich mit Alu-Profilen befestigen. Das heiß : Ich habe rundherum Kantsteine gesetzt. Jetzt möchte ich die Folie und das darunterliegende Vlies mit dem Profil festklemmen und oben auf dem Kantstein verschrauben. 
Ich glaub ich habe mal gelesen, daß Alu im Teichwasser Probleme bereiten kann, bin mir aber nicht sicher. 
Kann mir das jemand beantworten ?


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Hallo

das ist nicht ganz einfach  

Aluminium ist nicht gleich Aluminium

mit Erdkontakt durfte es wesentlich schneller korrodieren als untergetaucht im Teichwasser . 
Problematisch sind immer die Übergänge der Medien .


für Deinen Zweck sollte es kein Problem sein ,
da ja alles "trocken" bleibt .

wichtig wären Edelstahlschrauben , siehe auch hier 


mfG


----------



## Kiki (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort !
Ich denke das das Alu nicht mit dem Wasser in Berührung kommt, aber ganz ausschließen läßt sich das ja nicht.


----------



## patty4 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Hallo!

Gelöste Aluminium Salze sind hochgradig giftig.

Aber: bevor sich Aluminium löst muss schon einiges passieren. Auf der Oberfläche bildet Aluminium eine sehr haltbare Oxyd-Schicht die auch gegen schwache Säuren standhält.

Deswegen lösen sich auch Aluminium - Fenster - oder Wintergarten - Profile nicht im sauren Regen auf.

Sogar die Profis von naturagart bieten Aluminium - Profile zur Befestigung von Ufermatten an. Die sollten es wohl erprobt haben - oder ?

Liebe Grüße
Patty


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Hallo Kiki,
das sind ja eine Menge guter Tipps. Ich will gerne folgendes ergänzen:
Aluminiumsalze sind giftig (bzw. gesundheitsgefährlich-reizend im engeren Sinne) für Pflanzen und Tiere/Menschen, das ist richtig. Gelöste Aluminiumsalze gibt es aber nur in "richtig" saurer Umgebung (pH<3), das kommt in einem Teich wohl nicht vor, damit sind Al-Bleche erst mal nicht gefährlich.
Es ist aber wohl von Interesse, ob selbige "vergammeln" können. Folgendes: weiches Wasser greift Aluminium an, wobei Aluminium eine Schutzschicht aus Aluminiumoxid bilden kann ("Passivierung"). Das Blech wird bei Feuchtigkeitskontakt also grau werden.
Das ist alles kein Beinbruch. Probleme gibt es bei Verwendung von Kupfer- oder (verzinkten) Stahlschrauben zur Befestigung (sog. Lokalelemente, die Korrosion verursachen) - guter Tipp mit den Edelstahl-Schrauben, Karsten!
Der zweite Punkt ist ein wenig "schwammig": bei direktem Wasserkontakt kann Aluminiumoxid durch Huminsäuren oder Holz-Abbauprodukten (z. B. Phenole) gelöst werden - diese entstehen durch Einbringen von Torf/Teichsubstrat/Mulch/tote Pflanzenteile im Teich. Entgegenwirken kann man dem mit einer ausreichenden Wasserhärte (z. B. Kalkstein), wodurch die Säuren als Calciumsalze sedimentiert werden, und eventuell gelöstes Aluminium ebenfalls gelöst wird (Kalkstein verhindert pH-Werte<6).
Solange die Teich-Flora/Fauna nicht auf weiches Wasser angewiesen ist, kann man z. B. mit ein paar Kalksteinen am Ufer/Einlauf oder sonstwo im Teich das Problem Al-Korrosion lösen.
Rolf


----------



## Kiki (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Danke für den Tip mit dem Kalkstein.  Kann man da einfach einen Kalksandstein vom Baubedarf holen oder was gibt es da sonst noch für Möglichkeiten ?:crazy:


----------



## Annett (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Hallo Kiki,

versuch mal bei der Baywa oder im Raiffeisen sowas wie "Vogelgrit" zu bekommen. Ein Säckchen davon in den Filter/Filterauslauf legen und fertig.


----------



## Kiki (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Aluminium im Wasser ?*

Hallo !
Wenn das auch mit Kalksandstein funktioniert, wäre mir das lieber, den könnte ich dann in meinem neunen "Pflanzenfilter" verbauen. Und so ein Stein kostet hier nicht mal 60 cent.


----------

